# Turning 'wet' wood



## kweinert (Aug 7, 2012)

I know everyone says how much easier green wood turns, but I have to wonder if this is always the case.

I have some really nice looking BKP (radial lines instead of longitudinal ones) and wondered, after a very short episode of starting to turn the bark off, if pine is one of those that should be turned dry or if I'll just have a lot more cleanup to do when I'm done.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 7, 2012)

Pine is one of the woods that I won't turn. I'd like to try Norfolk Island Pine but that would be it. As far as turning green goes; it's awesome. I can't explain how much easier it is on you and the tools. You just have to try it...


----------



## DKMD (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm with Dane... I don't like to turn pine wet or dry. Norfolk pine is not really a pine, and it's nice to turn wet. I know pine can be pretty, but there are too many other woods in the forest... Woods without sticky sap!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm with the others on not messing with pine. Now any other wood is a joy to turn green!  Be sure and wax your lathe bed ways before and after turning green wood as the shavings will be wet enough to rust your ways. Clear the chips off the ways often. I have turned wood so wet that I have had to stop and wipe my face shield off due to the water being thrown off. Now drying wet turnings is a whole other topic!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2012)

I guess I don't like to turn pine either, because I never have. :gigglesign:

But even with my limited turning experience I can tell you for certain turning green is the way to go. 

And if your name is Roy "turning green" takes on a whole new meaning when you turn pine. 

:roypine:


:lolol:


----------



## kweinert (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, if I didn't have a couple of pieces that looked like this:







I probably wouldn't either. I've just not seen this stuff with a radial pattern in it.

At the Front Range Woodturners meeting last night the advice I got was to keep a container of solvent to hand and frequently clean the sap off the tool or it will feel real dull real quick.

I also learned from a quick turn yesterday that wearing protective clothing is going to be more of a requirement for this turning than for most. That sap is *really * sticky :)

Ken


----------



## Vern Tator (Aug 8, 2012)

Just to add to the combined wisdom of the group, turning pine is best done on someone else's lathe.  Everybody has to try it once, a few of the slower turners I know have tried it more than once. I have turned Monkey Puzzle, a pine similar to NIP, and it just didn't do much for me. Once was enough. _Turning green_ however, is a great deal. I have a stripe across the ceiling in my shop from displaced water from _green wood._ When it is really fresh I get rained on a bit. Cuts like butter, a joy to turn. :irishjig:


----------



## kweinert (Aug 8, 2012)

Vern Tator said:


> Just to add to the combined wisdom of the group, turning pine is best done on someone else's lathe.



OK, just PM me your address and I'll be right over.

:lolol:

Ken


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 8, 2012)

I just turned some green pine for the first time. It was a hassel, but not so bad that I wouldn't do it again. And I think it is going to be a nice piece after I finish turn it. Of course, I turn a lot of wet mesquite and eucalyptus, which are both nasty sappy and corrosive, so I'm kinda used to dealing with the mess. One note; I recently turned some wet wood and filled up a trash can with the shavings, but didn't dump it for a few days. When I did, it was hot and smoldering in the center. I'll throw it out right away in the future, dont need self combustion!


----------



## dean jordan (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree that green turning is ultimately easier and more pleasent to do. I have not been impressed with pine in the past but lately I have been turning some bug killed pine from central OR and have been suprised. there is very little pitch , great color variation and a certain amount of translucent almost like NIP. so I am trying it out for now.Soaking it in oil after sanding really pops the grain out.


----------



## kweinert (Aug 8, 2012)

dean jordan said:


> I agree that green turning is ultimately easier and more pleasent to do. I have not been impressed with pine in the past but lately I have been turning some bug killed pine from central OR and have been suprised. there is very little pitch , great color variation and a certain amount of translucent almost like NIP. so I am trying it out for now.Soaking it in oil after sanding really pops the grain out.



That's what this is: BKP is Beetle Kill Pine which is sometimes referred to as Denim Pine :)

This is still very fresh. Just getting part of the bark off left a sticky residue all over my turning coat/smock/whatever you want to call it. Not to mention sticky bits in my hair. This piece that I have definitely has resin/pitch in it.

What kind of oil?

Ken


----------



## dean jordan (Aug 8, 2012)

kweinert said:


> dean jordan said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that green turning is ultimately easier and more pleasent to do. I
> ...


Shows what I know about pine. The pine I turn is lodgepole pine and has probably been down about a year. You can soak in any oil finish. I use walnut oil thinned 50% with mineral spirits. I tried linseed oil but it dosent seem to dry. I soak it 24 hrs Let it drain 20 min and wipe dry. Let dry overnight and then repeat untilI get the sheen I want. Sometimes 5-6 times. Then I let dry for a week and rub out the finish with rottenstone.Then wax Seems like a lot of work but the pine soaks up a lot of oil.
Some people use thin ned varathane the same way (see Ron Kents website he explains it very well) But it drys on everything and makes a mess.
Probably more than you wanted to hear.
Like you I dislike pitchy wood.


----------



## kweinert (Aug 8, 2012)

So, this is a challenge for me, but this is the shape this piece of wood wanted to be:

[attachment=8903]

Rough picture, rough turned, just wanted to share.

Ken


----------



## dean jordan (Aug 9, 2012)

kweinert said:


> So, this is a challenge for me, but this is the shape this piece of wood wanted to be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a pic of a pine peice in turners projects named texas wood plus. It shows the color change with soaking in oil


----------

